# quadricep repair



## efuhrmann (Nov 30, 2011)

Can anyone provide the CPT code for quadriceps tendon repair?


----------



## primrose1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Per the Coding Companion, 27430


----------



## nyyankees (Dec 1, 2011)

efuhrmann said:


> Can anyone provide the CPT code for quadriceps tendon repair?



look at 27385 - suture of quadriceps


----------

